# Bella - 3 months



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi 
this is my little bella, she is 3 months and has settled in great. She gets on well with her brother (who is a staffie) and she has him under her paw already! 

she loves having her pic taken - a little poser!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

aww my god look at that face


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

hahahahahaha - I love her - she looks trouble with a capital T!!!

What's her breeding Rebecca? She is gorgeous


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

great piccies, she's got such an innocent face


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Well both her parents are from Jerivindi kennel, her grandfather is temple felton on one side and on the other Ir Ch Rhodonite Red Explosion for Jerivindi. 

she is stunning, we might show her havent decided yet - first and foremost she is our little baby xx

She has a love of the mop i discovered tonight, chasing it round the floor - very cute but makes it impossible to mop, she kept skidding about on the wet floor - had to send her to another room in the end


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

hehehe she sounds brilliant  but then again, trying to mop wen shes olda will be a challenge lmao.

she is beautifull...such a lovely looking loyal breed to own.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Cute little girl


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aar bella is lovely -i love these dogs they have great great wrinkles..


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

She is such a cutie! Her pictures put a much needed smile on my face.Thanks.


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

She is so beautiful what a cute little pup


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG she is just adorable!


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Great pics her face really made me giggle on the 2nd pic,shes gorgeous


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Wrinkley !  Aww She Is Adorable !!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bella is just Gorgeous what a great face


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

She's gorgeous so cute


----------

